# Just need substrate and T's



## Cuda1973 (Jun 18, 2012)

This is my divided 30 gallon tank. On the left will be my Chilean Rose Hair, on the right will be for my G. Pulchripes. 1st time ever building my own!


----------



## purplespider23 (Jun 24, 2012)

look nice! The only thing that seems kind of scary about the rosehair enclosure, especially for a terrestrial, it climbing onto the top and having an nasty fall or slip from off the top


----------



## stewstew8282 (Jun 24, 2012)

dido prev poster, those are too high for terrestrial Ts  sorry man


----------



## philge (Jun 24, 2012)

stewstew8282 said:


> dido prev poster, those are too high for terrestrial Ts  sorry man


As long as OP puts enough substrate in, it will be fine. I would fill it about halfway.


----------



## arachnidsrva (Jun 24, 2012)

*substrate*

that setup will look so awesome after you fill it halfway with substrate

i think all T's should have full access to a nice set of stairs


----------



## EbonyKatana1664 (Jun 24, 2012)

Hmm thats cool but like said before fill it halfway because otherwise thats an arboreal setup. No T ramps!?


----------



## AngryMothNoises (Aug 14, 2012)

Thats awesome! Why didn't I think of that?

My G.rosea has a 10 gal tank all to her self.


----------



## AbraxasComplex (Aug 15, 2012)

I've had my G.rosea in an enclosure that is 2 feet tall from the substrate to the rim for years with no problems (see my picture thread link in my signature). Your tanks are fine and look great. Just have about 5-6 inches of substrate if they choose to burrow.


----------



## Aviara (Aug 16, 2012)

AbraxasComplex said:


> I've had my G.rosea in an enclosure that is 2 feet tall from the substrate to the rim for years with no problems (see my picture thread link in my signature). Your tanks are fine and look great. Just have about 5-6 inches of substrate if they choose to burrow.


My Grammostola rosea chooses to climb all the time. Not because she has an improper setup, but simply because she gets bored, or thinks she's arboreal, or some other reason spawned in her silly little head. Point is, they do climb, and unlike arboreal species, they're clumsy and can't handle a fall well. All it will take is one fall to injure the opisthosoma, why take that risk? The tarantula in no way benefits from having access to that much vertical space. To the OP, I highly recommend taking others' advice above me and either filling it well with substrate, or buying two arboreals for the tank instead. A good rule to follow is that, for terrestrial tarantulas, the height from the ground (substrate) to the top of the tank should be no higher than the measure of the tarantula's legspan. Also, be VERY careful with your divided tank - if there is any way those spiders can get across the barrier, they will, and you will come home one day to one very fat inhabitant.


----------



## poisoned (Aug 16, 2012)

I would put psalmos or pokies inside


----------



## Stan Schultz (Aug 16, 2012)

Cuda1973 said:


> This is my divided 30 gallon tank. On the left will be my Chilean Rose Hair, on the right will be for my G. Pulchripes. 1st time ever building my own!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm going to rain on your parade: Great lizard cages. Lousy tarantula cages.

1) Too much head room. Your cages pose a significant risk that your $200 tarantula could fall and kill itself. And, filling it halfway ruins the ambiance and buries most of your scenic furnishings. So, what's the point of having the furnishings in the first place?

2) There's a basic rule for keeping tarantulas based on the premise that they're virtually all cannibals. "Keep them in separate cages." If you try cheating this rule, somehow one always seems to manage to get across the barrier to the other's side, and the cheap one always eats the expensive one. We've known about this basic rule since at least 1958 then William J. Baerg first published his little book, _The Tarantula_.

With tarantulas:

a) No roomies.

b) No duplex housing.

c) No friends with benefits.

d) Not even any friends!

If you violate these rules, you do so stupidly, and at your tarantula's peril.

Use your 30 gallon aquarium for something that requires a 30 gallon aquarium. Get 5-1/2 gallon aquariums or Kritter Keepers for your tarantulas.


Enjoy your little 8-legged hermits.


----------

